# Développement sous Xcode



## Jeremie1988 (1 Avril 2009)

Slt à tous,

J'ai un projet à mener pour mon stage. Je dois créer une application dédié à l'Iphone à partir de laquelle on peut télécharger des jeux.

J'ai établi un prototype de l'accueil de l'application pour l'instant. J'ai aussi commencé à développer sous Xcode mais j'ai rencontré plusieurs problèmes.

Donc, voici le prototype :





J'utilise une UITableView pour le corps,  une UIImage pour afficher les images et une UILabel pour le texte dans les sections "What's new", "Most Downloaded", "Categories".

Ma première question est : est-ce qu'il est possible de construire cela ?

Comme je l'ai mentionné plus haut, j'ai commencé la programmation en utilisant IB 3.0
Et j'ai rencontré les problèmes suivants:


Comment faire pour afficher une image dans la section "What's new?" dans la 2ème colonne ?
Est-il possible de créer des labels de taille et propriétés différentes ? Comme vous pouvez le voir,  le label d'une section à une autre sont différents.
Concernant les labels, je procède de la façon suivante:


```
- (UITableViewCell *) getCellContentView:(NSString *)cellIdentifier {
    
            CGRect CellFrame = CGRectMake(180, 0, 320, 80);
            [B] CGRect Cell2Frame = CGRectMake(480, 0, 320, 20);[/B]
            CGRect Label1Frame = CGRectMake(60, 0, 160, 20);           
[B]            CGRect Label2Frame = CGRectMake(40, 0, 260, 20);[/B]

            UILabel *lblTemp;
            UITableViewCell *cell = [[[UITableViewCell alloc] initWithFrame:CellFrame reuseIdentifier:cellIdentifier] autorelease];
            //Initialize Label with tag 1.
            lblTemp = [[UILabel alloc] initWithFrame:Label1Frame];
            lblTemp.tag = 1;
            lblTemp.textColor = [UIColor whiteColor];
            lblTemp.backgroundColor = [UIColor clearColor];
            lblTemp.textAlignment = UITextAlignmentLeft;
            lblTemp.font = [UIFont systemFontOfSize:16.0f];
            [cell.contentView addSubview:lblTemp];
            [lblTemp release];
            
    return cell;
}
```
j'utilise cette méthode et je me demande si il n'est pas possible à cette endroit de créer différents labels de tailles différents et à des endroits différents (exemple en gras).

Je vais m'arrêter pour l'instant parce que j'ai besoin de réponse pour continuer.
Donc merci à ceux qui pourront m'aider...


----------



## Céroce (6 Avril 2009)

Pourquoi n'utilises-tu pas Interface Builder ?
Non, ce n'est pas sale ! De plus tu gagnerais BEAUCOUP de temps: plus besoin de créér des maquettes, plus besoin de chercher les bonnes méthodes pour fixer la police de caractères ou la couleur du texte.

P.S.: Tu n'as sûrement pas besoin de créer une appli pour ça, tu peux sans doute créer un petit Widget sous Dashcode qui se connecterait à un site web. Je te conseille de poser la question aux gens qui savent.


----------



## tatouille (9 Avril 2009)

a omettre 

lblTemp.backgroundColor = [UIColor clearColor];

si tu connais le background donne une couleur ca joue beaucoup 
sur la mem tu sais de caculer la couleur des pixels derriere...
si ta table view a plus de 40 entrees ca va lagger grave

etant une UITableViewCell myCustomViewCell, je te conseille de te reporter a la doc ou cela est tres bien explique
et aussi cree des petites class extend UITextView comme cela tu te creer une famille de style

tout ton code est a proscrire feed'er la content view comme cela berk



Ceroce:
l'utilisation d'IB sur iPhone depend de ce que tu fais, comme tu dois loader les nibs by hands dans la plupart des cas
 ... c'est pas forcement un gain coté perf... savoir jouer avec les 2 mais bon ca c'est l'experience

il y a aussi un bon exemple de custom tableView ecrit par Bayron dans la doc online


----------

